# puppy wakes up to follow me...normal puppy behavior?



## Dpuppy (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi everyone:

My 8 week old mutt puppy follows me everywhere because well, he's a puppy and sees me as his care-giver but there is another thing i am curious about. 

I got him when he was 6 weeks old (i didn't choose to but he was being given away at that age, and i decided to adopt him). The only time he gets to sleep for hours is if he's either on my lap or sleeping by me while physically touching me. When i need to get up and do my own thing, i wanna make sure i do not wake him up so i slowly move my leg (or whatever body part he's touching) away from him, thinking, "ok, my leg is out of his reach and he's sill sleeping so i can slowly get out of the room" but as soon as i get up (i make no noise!), he wakes up and starts following me. Do all puppies do that? Are all puppies alert like this? Everyone says he is a boxer mix so is him being so alert due to his boxer traits? 

Most of the time, he won't even eat his food unless i am in the room or where he can see me. He cries like crazy if i leave him in the room for a few minutes. I know this is separation anxiety and such but is getting up in the middle of his sleep and not eating his food unless he sees me around normal part of separation anxiety or beyond and more than separation anxiety? I am the only one who is with him all the time, play with him, feed him and sleep in the same room. He doesn't have a crate yet because i am broke, still saving money for his shots since i was not even thinking about getting a dog and adopted him on an impulse.

However, at nights, once i am in my bed, in the same room with him and turn the lights off, he goes to his little bed and sleep just fine but if i wake up to use the bathroom (and he hears), he wakes up to follow me.

***

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

My Belle used to not eat unless I was in the room with her, this went away. They still normally get up to follow me, sleeping or not


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

My full grown dog does this. There's really nothing wrong with it, but there is a possibility it could develop to SA. Or it may be something he grows out of. This is a baby puppy you've had for two weeks, a lot of the things he does now he'll grow out of. Crate training, done carefully, can help. Basically, he needs to learn to be okay on his own and that you'll come back even if you leave his sight.


----------



## poopy (Feb 25, 2010)

yes, normal


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Yep Bones does this to- and he has figured out he can sleep in front of the door or in the doorway so I can't leave without him noticing. My parents Shi Tzu follows my father to every room in their house. So its pretty normal


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

did i miss the pics of your cutie? 

Its normal for pups to do this.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

My adult dog follows me most of the time and has amazing hearing for me putting my shoes on  He eats fine without me and has no SA at all (has free roam of the house all day too)

Check craigslist for a cheap crate, tons of people buy them when they adopt a dog and then never use them. A metal crate can be cleaned well easily enough.

Ask a vet about a payment plan for shots. You want to make sure you get them all and get them on time so you can start socializing the puppy and taking him for walks outside.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

My grown dog does this also.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

My Bella is 4 months and she does this, but only to me. If the kids or hubby leave the room she stays with me. If I go upstairs and she is downstairs she will whine, of if I go downstairs while she is still in her crate she will whine. She is fine when I am not home though. I guess I am her caregiver so she likes to be close to me...she even comes in the bathroom everytime I have a shower even though she is afraid I will take her in with me LOL.

I agree crate training will be good for your puppy. Both my dogs are crate trained and its nice to put them in there when we go out knowing they will be safe and get into anything, plus our older dog goes in at night all on her own because that is her bed and she likes it.


----------



## dogue owner (Mar 1, 2010)

I know the last post was a while ago now - but I just wanted to add that my 6 month old DDB does this, which is quite unnerving, as he is so silent when he does it that on more than one occasion I have turned around and fallen over him!!!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

FaithFurMom09 said:


> did i miss the pics of your cutie?


I agree. It is completely impossible for anyone to give a sound opinion without lots of high-res pictures. Please remedy this immediately.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

First, ME WANT PICTURES. Second, Roxxy will follow me nearly everytime I leave a room. She is older but only if she is in the deepest sleep possible or if it's cold in the house, will I be able to leave the room without her being not far behind. 

In a young pup, this can be cute, but can also lead to S.A. if not carefully monitored. Where is your dog when you leave the house and what does he do when you leave? Where does he sleep at night.

All this said, he is still very young and learning to deal w/out his mother and siblings. It should pass, in time.

Third, ME WANT PICTURES!


----------



## Dpuppy (Mar 5, 2010)

PIX 

During his 6th week:

http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=013-2.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=8.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=9.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=4-2.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=1-4.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=2-3.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=3-3.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=5-1.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=sleep2.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=sleep.jpg

During his 7th week:

http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=baby-1.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=baby2-1.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=baby3.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=baby4.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=024.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=015-2.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=033.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=puplap.jpg

During his 8th week:

http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=pupstanding.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=pupstanding2.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=hh.jpg
http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/010-Copy.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=076-1.jpg
http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/027-Copy.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=029.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=033-1.jpg
http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/004-6.jpg
http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg171/shazam55/?action=view&current=076-1.jpg


----------



## Dpuppy (Mar 5, 2010)

When I leave the house, i leave him in my room with his toys but he's torn the carpet and is trying to eat its pieces so i have not been leaving the house since last Thursday. He's seriously interfering with everything i am supposed to be doing because he doesn't have a crate. I want to buy him a high-quality 48" crate because he's gonna be a big boy (i don't want to buy a new one every few months), and those are pretty expensive. I thought about buying one off of craighlist but i am scared some owners might be seeling their crates as new when they were used a few times, which would make my puppy get something contagious from the dog that sat in it.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

You can sanitize a crate pretty easily. Or you can puppy proof a small room (the kitchen? the bathroom?) and use it like a crate. Safety first.


----------



## Dpuppy (Mar 5, 2010)

I have school tomorrow so most likely, i am going to have to put him in the bathroom.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

He is a cutie!!! I have to keep reminding myself that I promised Roxxy no more dogs (we had a third which did not work out for her)...good thing because I might have to hunt you down and take that cutie pie!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

The bathroom is an option if you HAVE to as it is safer than letting him eat carpet and who knows what else. Make sure the cabinets are secured, toilet paper in a cabinet, shower curtain out of reach etc. Leave the light on. 

I wouldn't worry about diseases from a crate if you clean it well, assuming its metal. After all, think of the silverware and dishes you eat from in restaurants... 

Your pup has a hound-y look to him with the ears but at so little, there are may possible breeds. Not seeing Rottie though.


----------



## Dpuppy (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Bones:
I think what your dog is doing is being protective...protective dogs tend to lay, stay, sleep in the doorway while the owner is sleeping, taking a shower, etc.


----------

